# Halloween haunted (dog) house



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if this constitutes as general prop discussion but it is Halloween related. I was thinking of building a dog house for Snickers and I had a funny idea to do a haunted house facade to put on the front of the doghouse. I was thinking of cutting the old spooky house shape out of plywood. Having the doggy door be incorporated in it and then just paint the house and details. So basically just creating a facade that attaches to the from of the dog house. Has anyone done this, am I crazy? I figured it would be a fun little project to soothe my haunt building appetite until build season starts.Would love to get some feedback see what you guys think.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Go for it! I want to see what you can build for Snickers.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A very cool idea....lucky dog!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> A very cool idea....lucky dog!


Thanks man! I'll post pics when I start on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go for it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the idea, post pics!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like a fun idea to me.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm gonna get the supplies next weekend. The basic concept is build a normal basic dog house that will fit my dogs adult size. Then paint it black. Then get a 4x8 piece of plywood and draw the outline of the "haunted house " I'll probably use the signature weird shaped classic look if y'all know what I mean. Just old creepy mansion style. Then figure out where the cutout for the dog door/opening will be and center the art around that. In my head this seems simple lol. I might be in for a surprise lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Signature weird shaped classic look = Victorian. Check out this link for some ideas:

http://whisperedwhimsyvintage.blogspot.com/2011/02/vibrant-victorians.html


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my drawing. Actually want it to have a cartoon type vibe. What do you think lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That works Easier to cut than a full-out Victorian, too.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

EverydayisHalloween311 ,

Can't see your drawing , is it posted on line somewhere ? I like your Haunted Doghouse idea though ,should be fun .


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

are you sure that snickers won't just lay on the roof and wait for The Great Pumpkin?


----------

